# Hemp oil experience



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

My wife suffers from early onset of CIDP and is currently on IVIG treatments. 
Sometimes she still deals with pain and I was wondering if hemp oil may help. If you have any experience please advise me on brands, mg, what to look for, and results. PM please if you donâ€™t want to share it here. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Just too much mis-information or just wrong information out today. I don't think hemp oil will help since it's refined (lacks natural vitamins and antioxidants). Tetrahydrocannabinol that is made from the plant could help. Hemp oil does not contain THC or it's so low to be considered not present.

Hemp oil makes a good wood finish. Also find it in soaps, shampoos ect.

We are still living in a State control and that means little good science has had access for testing. I'm hoping one day it can all be lifted and medical science can get more involved.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

We're right in the middle of this research. I've been studying the same for awhile now. Hemp is good for rope and that's about it.

To date the FDA has approved two medicines "dronabinolâ€ and â€œnabilone" for nausea caused by chemo but are reluctant to push for approvals for other diseases such as Alzheimer's which our family is dealing with.

There are several documented programs on cannibus and it's effectiveness on slowing and even diminishing various diseases but unfortunately does not have AMA backing. Oils, creams, and other non-backed forms of medicines are helping many people.

Good luck to you. You know where to look....

Edit: I haven't seen too much in regards to plain hemp studies but have heard of this site: https://bluebirdbotanicals.com


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

If it's my wife, or kids, I'm making a monthly trip to Colorado for the real deal. It will help her tremendously.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

223AI said:


> If it's my wife, or kids, I'm making a monthly trip to Colorado for the real deal. It will help her tremendously.


Legal in Nevada also. Stores are popping up everywhere. Little pricey right now.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I tried some for my arthritis in my hips, but it didn't help, but then again I've never found anything natural that works on me.
Better living through chemistry. 
How many of you remember that slogan?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

My mom is 83 years old. She has sciatic nerve pain. She was in horrible pain. Docs would not give her anything powerfully enough to do anything for the pain because they fear it would make her unsteady on her feet and she could fall. So she sat around in great pain. It was like watching your child in pain and there isn't a dam thing you could do about. A sibling was in Denver and was able to purchase cannabis oil specifically for pain(with THC). It helped tremendously. Mom went from extremely reluctant to a big fan. Without question it helps a great idea. Hopefully this helps your wife. Pain suxs


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Find a friend in Colorado. 
Anything else I can say more will put me on a list.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Can you bring this back to Texas legally?



poppadawg said:


> My mom is 83 years old. She has sciatic nerve pain. She was in horrible pain. Docs would not give her anything powerfully enough to do anything for the pain because they fear it would make her unsteady on her feet and she could fall. So she sat around in great pain. It was like watching your child in pain and there isn't a dam thing you could do about. A sibling was in Denver and was able to purchase cannabis oil specifically for pain(with THC). It helped tremendously. Mom went from extremely reluctant to a big fan. Without question it helps a great idea. Hopefully this helps your wife. Pain suxs


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

NO.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

No suave nada
Lots of good comments made, hemp is great for rope and shoes if your a hippy. Actual thc has many positives that are finally brought to the attention of the world, itâ€™s no longer secretive. Great info so far, I hope you find the proper medical treatment.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

There is a location in Katy, for Hemp oil, and CBD Tincture. Check it out....https://cbdsacredleaf.com/locations/


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

tbone2374 said:


> There is a location in Katy, for Hemp oil, and CBD Tincture. Check it out....https://cbdsacredleaf.com/locations/


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

In New Braunfels>>> http://go-green-botanicals.business.site/


----------



## CoupDeGrace (Nov 29, 2012)

Make a trip to colorado, buy several things with THC there and ship it back to your house. It isnt legal to drive out of that state with it.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Farmin AG said:


> Make a trip to colorado, buy several things with THC there and ship it back to your house. It isnt legal to drive out of that state with it.


AND that's illegal also along with stiffer penalties.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Hemp oil doesn't work! It didn't on me. Heck, I even tried the real stuff and it didn't help with pain for me. All it did was get me really stone and I wasn't productive and the sad thing it did nothing for my back, shoulder, knee or nerve pain. You might want to save some money before making any trips to Colorado and have her sample the real stuff to see if it works on her. It didn't on me. I've tried all types of natural remedies but nothing has work. It's so depressing.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

CBD oil. Take a trip to vegas and go to a dispensary. Talk with the bud tenders and tell them what is going on. They can set you up with either oil or flower they think will help the situation. Try it out while you are there and see if it helps at all. If it does help then you can think about what you want to do next. (just a heads up) Since they have legalized pot in las vegas TSA/police have arrested 0 passengers going through security for pot.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Farmin AG said:


> Make a trip to colorado, buy several things with THC there and ship it back to your house. It isnt legal to drive out of that state with it.


Are you High?


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I second the comment for CBD oil/tincture. You can purchase CBD oils with no THC in them. There's a ton of reading material regarding CBD online.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

I have bad sciatic pain, so bad I started sleeping on the floor to try to escape it but it only helped a little. 6 full months and having to be on OTC pain meds constantly. I wasnt able to do much. I started taking DrD's hemp CBD (NO THC) shortly after moving to Reno and it has totally eliminated my lower back pain and I'm back to doing everything i love including snowboarding, mountain biking and even backpacking with a full 25lb pack. I also stopped having to take advil, been weeks since I even looked at the bottle.
I wasnt sure it was the CBD oil because I start a whole routine so I got off of it for a month and the pain set back in about a week or two after quitting. Started back and the pain subsided again after starting back up.
I cant tell you it's for sure going to help but I an tell you its worth a try.
Hemp oil is cheaper than marijuana derived but you should be able to order DrD's online with no issues, it's legal in all states that I know of.
The lower volume bottles are sold out so i had to buy a 1500 milligram bottle. I only take about 25mg's per day which is only 1/2 a dropper and I should get 2 months out of this $120 bottle.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not saying a word, except that if you're serious about it, you really should take the time to read these two articles (or any of dozens more just like them):

https://www.webmd.com/pain-management/news/20180507/cbd-oil-all-the-rage-but-is-it-safe-effective

https://www.forbes.com/sites/janetwburns/2018/05/26/officials-say-fake-cbd-poisoned-at-least-52-people-in-utah-last-winter/#30d9748f7dd3


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

750's are back in stock on the website. I'd start with 1/2 dropper in the morning and 1/2 in the afternoon. You can adjust the dose based on results from there.

https://www.drdcannabis.com/product-category/tincture-capsules/


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Cannabis is still an illegal drug to even possess according to the Feds so I would be a little cautious about sending it thru the US Mail....

You might get to meet a U S Marshall..lol


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

Tortuga said:


> Cannabis is still an illegal drug to even possess according to the Feds so I would be a little cautious about sending it thru the US Mail....
> 
> You might get to meet a U S Marshall..lol


Is CBD Oil Legal in Texas
CBD Texas Law: Residents of Texas are free to purchase CBD oil and other CBD products which are available in stores and online. In 2014, the federal government passed the Farm Bill allowing all states to cultivate and study industrial hemp. Industrial hemp is a variety of hemp, also known as Cannabis Sativa L. CBD is extracted from the industrial hemp plant.

What differentiates industrial hemp from other hemp varieties is the THC content. THC is the psychotropic chemical found in hemp. Industrial hemp contains less than 0.3% THC and is therefore available for purchase across the nation. Green Roads World utilizes a CO2 extraction process which makes it easy to separate any traces of THC from the CBD leaving behind pure CBD extract. This extract is the key ingredient in their CBD Oils, CBD Daily Doses, and CBD Edibles found in products such as the Sweet Tooth Box.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

jetbuilt said:


> I second the comment for CBD oil/tincture. You can purchase CBD oils with no THC in them. There's a ton of reading material regarding CBD online.


Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m actually looking into. When I asked the question I didnâ€™t realize hemp and CBD were different. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m actually looking into. When I asked the question I didnâ€™t realize hemp and CBD were different. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mentioned earlier I had taken Hemp oil, I was mistaken, I took CBD oil with no good results. It might work on some people but it didn't work on me. You might also check into kratom which is legal in Texas.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

OUTLAW said:


> Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m actually looking into. When I asked the question I didnâ€™t realize hemp and CBD were different. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CBD is the extracted beneficial ingredient it can be extracted from Hemp or Marijuana. If you are looking for no THC go with Hemp based.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

OnedayScratch said:


> Are you High?


Lol


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Outlaw,
I sent you another PM

There is no magic answer, solution or cure for everyone, what doesn't work for the majority may work for that "One" person.

Do not spend a lot of time researching, it becomes overwhelming and you'll find yourself walking down that long road to nowhere! There is a lot of hype out there & a con at every turn.

CBD oil made from hemp has been known to help people deal with various health issues. I don't know if it was a "positive placebo effect" or a truly medical treatment. There are many nay Sayers and I truly believe they did not experience the personal positive results they were hoping for.

CBD can be found at many State licensed pharmacies.

Prayers & Best wishes


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> Legal in Nevada also. Stores are popping up everywhere. Little pricey right now.


New Mexico has dispensers also


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Thank you all Iâ€™ve ordered some from the Katy location listed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

OUTLAW said:


> Thank you all Iâ€™ve ordered some from the Katy location listed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope it works for you. Please let us know your results. My wife has a lot of pain in her hands due to arthritis. I have seriously considered ordering some oil or lotion for her, but I guess I am skeptical.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

WillieT said:


> I hope it works for you. Please let us know your results. My wife has a lot of pain in her hands due to arthritis. I have seriously considered ordering some oil or lotion for her, but I guess I am skeptical.


I have a friend who has very bad arthritis in her hands. She uses a salve with thc in it and she says it does help with the pain. She says smokin a doob helps too.
I have not done any research on whether CBD helps with arthritis hand pain, sorry.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

If the local stuff does not work and like someone else said, I had a loved one in need, I'd be sure to try the other stuff. 
The people I know who's loved ones suffer from MS and other ailments have no problem finding the chewables and consumables and whatever they are called from Colorado and the reports I hear is that are they are a God send. 
So if the local stuff doesn't work, do what you have to do.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

14 days later...any (positive) results to report?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

cman said:


> If the local stuff does not work and like someone else said, I had a loved one in need, I'd be sure to try the other stuff.
> The people I know who's loved ones suffer from MS and other ailments have no problem finding the chewables and consumables and whatever they are called from Colorado and the reports I hear is that are they are a God send.
> So if the local stuff doesn't work, do what you have to do.


X2. Nothing is worse than seeing a loved one in pain.


----------



## CoupDeGrace (Nov 29, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Are you High?


TouchÃ©!

Nope, but when you have a better idea to get stuff that will work down here good luck to you. With out a card you can't and good luck finding a doctor to prescribe it to you, but THC is what works. Mailing just the oil you have a shot. Now sending the actual buds, you will get caught. Until you have someone who is suffering and that is the only way to put them at ease, you just won't understand.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

OUTLAW said:


> Thank you all Iâ€™ve ordered some from the Katy location listed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You're Welcome... We order from there, on a regular basis! :an6:


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Better be careful transporting and possessing this stuff. One of my guys just made a case on some THC oil we found in a vehicle. It was in some sort of mister type device that you spray into your nose. Had it tested at the lab and came back as THC. Instead of a misdemeanor weed case the fact that it was THC oil turned it into a felony PCS case. Not sure if this is the same stuff y'all are discussing or not. 

Before anyone gets in an uproar I watched this guy serve up crackheads for 30 mins before we took the car down. One of them humped somebody's flatscreen TV to this guy for 2 rocks. So he definitely wasnt using the weed oil for his nerve pain. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CoupDeGrace (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes its the same stuff. There is nothing legal about THC in Texas, but CBD is because it has less than .3% THC. THC is definitely not a choice to go with from a legal stand point, but some people with chronic illnesses like lupus and rheumatoid arthritis take it over the medicine that doctors prescribe. Heck just listen to the all side effects of the medicine on the next commercial you hear about rheumatoid arthritis. I don't blame those folks for getting them some weed, but I know everyone has their opinions!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Normally most officers don't get worked up over weed but everyone is different. Now that we have body cameras it's hard to look the other way on a weed case. But I guess you still have Oggs Marijuana diversion program if you get caught with it in Harris County. Pay $150 for your rehab class and you're GTG. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CoupDeGrace (Nov 29, 2012)

True, it isn't worth it to get caught with it in my opinion. If you want it that bad move to the states where it's legal.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I bought CBD oil from my local vape shop and used 6 drops under the tongue daily for a prostate tumor 3 months prior to my surgery. My PSA was doubling every 3 months...the tumor was growing. On the pathology report post op, the tumor was slightly smaller than than what my MRI had shown 4 months prior to the operation. I am convinced the CBD oil therapy stopped its growth. CBD oil without the THC component is legal and readily available in Texas. For its tumor killing ability (especially lung cancer) it works IMHO, for pain, it does nothing.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

crabtrap said:


> I bought CBD oil from my local vape shop and used 6 drops under the tongue daily for a prostate tumor 3 months prior to my surgery. My PSA was doubling every 3 months...the tumor was growing. On the pathology report post op, the tumor was slightly smaller than than what my MRI had shown 4 months prior to the operation. I am convinced the CBD oil therapy stopped its growth. CBD oil without the THC component is legal and readily available in Texas. For its tumor killing ability (especially lung cancer) it works IMHO, for pain, it does nothing.


I hope you have recovered and are well. As far as the pain you were very specific with what you believe the cbd did help but not so specific on what 'pain' you were experiencing that it didn't help with. I'm not asking what specific pain it didnt help with, that maybe to personal of a question, but when discussing the potential benefit or lack there of regarding pain it might be useful to at least state that it didnt help with a general 'type' of pain.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This thread needs another lift .....
I am not sure about hemp oil, but hash oil 40 years back seemed to help.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

mtbfreak said:


> I hope you have recovered and are well. As far as the pain you were very specific with what you believe the cbd did help but not so specific on what 'pain' you were experiencing that it didn't help with. I'm not asking what specific pain it didnt help with, that maybe to personal of a question, but when discussing the potential benefit or lack there of regarding pain it might be useful to at least state that it didnt help with a general 'type' of pain.


A lot of science out there showing promising results in the use of CBD in tumor reduction/elimination. There is also a lot of studies using CBD for pain relief and they have all failed. I have not found CBD oil to be effective for any pain relief be it muscular, orthopedic, urinary or neurologic in nature. It MAY be useful in digestive disorders. Medical marijuana (with THC) does help with the appetite/vomitting in cancer patients and has been useful in epilepsy, but it does not relieve pain other than make you euphoric and dull the senses...my experience


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

As described in the thread earlier I've had excellent results with sciatic pain relief, others have as well.
If it doesnt work for someone I'm interested in what pain relief they are seeking. May help to have a general idea of what people are experiencing so we have an idea of whether or not someone seeking the same relief may or may not see positive results.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I also have DDD L4 & L5 with herniated disc at L4 causing siatica and foot numbness...ain't getting old great ;-( 
CBD oil does nothing for that pain or arthritic thumb or joint pain...my experience. What does work for sciatica is weight loss and specific stretching exercises. Friend with similar complaints does yoga and tai chi with good success.


----------



## Trinoma (Jun 13, 2018)

My friend recommends me the CBD oil and Hemp oil for me to use because I'm having a hard time to breath everytime i do my household chores. She told me that it may help reduce symptoms related to cancer and side effects related to cancer treatment, like nausea, vomiting, and pain. And upon researching about it i read this https://www.greenmed.io/blog/ladies-cbd-lube-may-answer-woes/ that the cannabis can help us in many ways as well as in medical purpose. So is this safe for me to use because im pregnant now for 2 months?


----------



## Kyz (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi there!
So, and what about CBD+THC? 
Definitely accept as true with the others that CBD may be a heap simpler orally than smoke-dried. The last purpose concerning obtaining the maximum amount psychoactive drug as you're snug with into the combination is vital too, as I believe lots of the additional therapeutic effects return from the synergism of CBD and psychoactive drug along. in person I created capsules from oil infused with a 2:1 CBD: THC strain, and take an occasional dose of that throughout the day, then a high dose in conjunction with to a small degree of a high Crystal Dabs for my 'sleepytime' dose. I actually have found low to moderate doses in snug settings to be useful for generalized anxiety. I notice it useful for a few of my social anxiety if I am around individuals I do know. If I am publicly it usually makes things worse.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

here is an IMPORTANT PSA. The State of Texas is being a jerk about the CBD/THC oil. Since the THC is processed (whether in a topical oil or Vape oil), it is a FELONY. Pot is only a misdemeanor. One of the young men I am counseling is going back to court on March 29 ... felony court... to face the judge.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

crabtrap said:


> I also have DDD L4 & L5 with herniated disc at L4 causing siatica and foot numbness...ain't getting old great ;-(
> CBD oil does nothing for that pain or arthritic thumb or joint pain...my experience. What does work for sciatica is weight loss and specific stretching exercises. Friend with similar complaints does yoga and tai chi with good success.


Best advice right there.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

My 83 year old mom has bad arthritis + a million other aches and pains. Docs wont give her pain meds cause the are afraid she will fall. Fortunately she was able to procure the real deal oil from Co. Its been a true godsend for her for pain. Weird how backwards Texas is on this matter. Felony for non THC cbd? That's just sad.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

poppadawg said:


> Felony for non THC cbd? That's just sad.


where is that story, got a link?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> here is an IMPORTANT PSA. The State of Texas is being a jerk about the CBD/THC oil. Since the THC is processed (whether in a topical oil or Vape oil), it is a FELONY. Pot is only a misdemeanor. One of the young men I am counseling is going back to court on March 29 ... felony court... to face the judge.


I am not saying your lieing, your fact might be wrong though.

https://www.bhwlawfirm.com/cbd-oil-legal-texas/



> Is CBD Oil Legal Under Federal Law?
> Yes, if it is produced within federal guidelines.
> As of December 20, 2018, the Fed Gov has legalized hemp that has a tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) concentration of no more than 0.3% by removing it from Schedule I of the controlled substances act. States and Indian Tribes may regulate the production of Hemp by submitting a plan to the USDA. This bill also makes hemp producers eligible for the federal crop insurance program and certain USDA research grants.
> With the passing of the new 2018 Farm Bill, hemp and hemp-derived products have been officially removed from the purview of the Controlled Substances Act, such that they are no longer subject to Schedule I status. Meaning that so long as CBD is extracted from hemp and completely pure (with less than 0.3% THC on a dry weight basis of THC, something the DEA doubts is possible) and grown by licensed farmers in accordance with state and federal regulations, it is legal as a hemp product.


It does help me with a variety if issues, sleep to joint pain...

Floyds of lewsville

John


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol dont do it, it's a gateway drug proven to cause schizophrenia, paranoia, cancer, ect according to some here. Next thing you know you will be looking for heroin and talking to yourself.....

(Sarcasm)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

OUTLAW said:


> My wife suffers from early onset of CIDP and is currently on IVIG treatments.
> Sometimes she still deals with pain and I was wondering if hemp oil may help. If you have any experience please advise me on brands, mg, what to look for, and results. PM please if you donâ€™t want to share it here.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it takes a month or so to notice it working. 2 friends are using it now and they no longer take any pain meds.


----------



## Kyz (Oct 8, 2018)

Were you taking cbd capsules: cbd.market/cbd-oil-capsules To me, they proved to be the best intake method, more effective than any other.


----------



## BCSRGaggie (Mar 22, 2019)

crabtrap said:


> I also have DDD L4 & L5 with herniated disc at L4 causing siatica and foot numbness...ain't getting old great ;-(
> CBD oil does nothing for that pain or arthritic thumb or joint pain...my experience. What does work for sciatica is weight loss and specific stretching exercises. Friend with similar complaints does yoga and tai chi with good success.


I have similar sciatica/nerve pain issues from shattering my back (L1-L5 are fused with rods supporting), except my right foot is totally numb. You are correct about stretching and yoga. I've tried all the CBD's and they don't seem to do much. THC does help a ton, but unfortunately the strains that help the most are hard to come by here.

But back to yoga, it's about the only thing that has helped long term. I use DDP yoga, Diamond Dallas Page, the old wrestlers routine. Its helped a ton and now I'm back to lifting at the gym as well. Just my .02 on back and nerve pain help.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Cheaper and more effective is to marinate a few joints in green alcohol and rub it on.


----------



## FloridaFishinFool (Apr 8, 2019)

Careful with this stuff! I tried a Dank cartridge that had something in it that caused lung irritation. You gotta find out what is in this stuff before ingesting any of it.

They use solvents to dissolve some resins, and I am hearing there are some pesticides making their way into the oils too.

The Amsterdam Company guarantees quality and content while others do not.

Also be aware that there are a bunch of pirated bootleg copies floating around that no telling what is in those. So be careful. Don't wind up at a pulmonologists office like I did!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

So what's the rule with cbd oil if you have a job that requires DOT drug testing?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

blaze 'em said:


> So what's the rule with cbd oil if you have a job that requires DOT drug testing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I take the THC free version, it works for me.

https://floydsofleadville.com/product/cbd-isolate-softgel-50mg-qty-60/

John


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

Two of my brothers set up a CBD oil business in OKC late last year. I helped them research it for months to figure out what it was that we did not know.

#1 with a bullet is that it is EXPENSIVE to get into this racket.

First, the equipment is EXPENSIVE, the press is nearly $400K and as of today they still have to drive to CO for their 250# hemp bags. The short cut through TX is always tense as they don't look kindly on it. In addition, the smell is unbelievably strong. They drove it past me by their office and I could smell it a block away.

They run a 7 X 24 operation and have had more than a few breakdowns in their press mechanism. Add the other 4-steps, all man intensive, and you finally get the purity to retail or wholesale it.

I'm no youngster and the early years of football, baseball, wrestling, track & other stupid body numbing activities over the years and I can hardly get out of the car after driving 8-hrs to see the grand kids. My bro gave me a bottle that can be applied topically or ingested and it was like seeing your first playboy.

That stuff is a miracle on knees, wrists, fingers, back, ankles, you name it.

If you're looking for any bulk, let me know and I'll hook you up with them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Have back pain for years. Did 12 drops of CBD and pain almost went away in a few hours. Problem is it last about an hour. Would be way too expensive to continue. Too bad.Legal over the counter stuff.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Some of you will be glad to know that this recent bill is progressing through our Texas legislation right now. It is House Bill 1385.

Soon, you'll have better access to products and information for your health and well being.


----------



## sason209 (Nov 6, 2021)

OUTLAW said:


> My wife suffers from early onset of CIDP and is currently on IVIG treatments.
> Sometimes she still deals with pain and I was wondering if hemp oil may help. If you have any experience please advise me on brands, mg, what to look for, and results. PM please if you donâ€™t want to share it here.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


My sleep has been impossible to get the past several months and supplements or over the counter sleep meds stopped working. I called my psychiatrist saying that I get breakthrough symptoms and can’t even function the next day but she says to try to live with it. Some redditors say that hemp oil helps. What are the downsides to taking this? Like do you develop tolerance so when you need it for something serious, it no longer works? I have anxiety and lack of sleep both... Also, why are some bottles $20 for 500,000mg and others $30 for 6,000 mg. wouldn‘t a higher dose cost more because you can just take less of it and save money? How long does one bottle usually last and which one is the cheapest/ best one to help you fall asleep? The prices are all wildly different and I don’t want to get addicted. I just want the min dose/price to help you sleep.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

sason209 said:


> My sleep has been impossible to get the past several months and supplements or over the counter sleep meds stopped working. I called my psychiatrist saying that I get breakthrough symptoms and can’t even function the next day but she says to try to live with it. Some redditors say that hemp oil helps. What are the downsides to taking this? Like do you develop tolerance so when you need it for something serious, it no longer works? I have anxiety and lack of sleep both... Also, why are some bottles $20 for 500,000mg and others $30 for 6,000 mg. wouldn‘t a higher dose cost more because you can just take less of it and save money? How long does one bottle usually last and which one is the cheapest/ best one to help you fall asleep? The prices are all wildly different and I don’t want to get addicted. I just want the min dose/price to help you sleep.


The stuff they sell in Texas will not help y


sason209 said:


> My sleep has been impossible to get the past several months and supplements or over the counter sleep meds stopped working. I called my psychiatrist saying that I get breakthrough symptoms and can’t even function the next day but she says to try to live with it. Some redditors say that hemp oil helps. What are the downsides to taking this? Like do you develop tolerance so when you need it for something serious, it no longer works? I have anxiety and lack of sleep both... Also, why are some bottles $20 for 500,000mg and others $30 for 6,000 mg. wouldn‘t a higher dose cost more because you can just take less of it and save money? How long does one bottle usually last and which one is the cheapest/ best one to help you fall asleep? The prices are all wildly different and I don’t want to get addicted. I just want the min dose/price to help you sleep.


The stuff they sell in Texas will not help you sleep. You need to go to Colorado and get the THC gummies. It is a small does that helps you relax. I cut them in half.


----------

